

South Korea Sent Thousands of Chocolate Pies Over North Korea via Balloon - viralsoil
http://www.viralsoil.com/south-korea-sent-thousands-of-chocolate-pies-over-north-korea-via-balloon/

======
hc5
Choco Pie isn't like "chocolate pie" in the Western vernacular. It's a knock-
off (of a knock-off) moon pie. [1]

> In the wake of World War II and the Korean War, the snack gained popularity
> in East Asia through its introduction by American GIs. Starting in 1958, a
> similar type of marshmallow filled cake was developed by Morinaga in Japan
> as 'Angel Pie'.

> Tongyang Confectionery began selling a similar product known as 'Orion Choco
> Pie' in 1974.

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Choco_Pie](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Choco_Pie)

~~~
viralsoil
thank you

